# Datenimport nach Oracle



## SQLer (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo. 

Habe soeben eine Tabelle in Oracle erstellt die dazu dienen soll ein Log Datei von dem Programm "Easy Travel" importieren zu können. Das Log File ist an sich eine *.TXT Datei, wobei die einzelnen Datensätze durch ein ";" getrennt werden. 

BSP: 

KONTONUMMER - Mitarbeiter; BLZ   usw....
111111245;5343465344 
534654757;3232353556
usw....

Da ich noch nicht so gut mit Oracle vertraut bin, wollte ich fragen wie ich die einzelnen Datensätze am besten importieren kann. Der Vorgang soll automatisiert ablaufen, so das ein Otto Normalverbraucher nur einen Knopf oder ähnliches drücken braucht und dann der Datenimport des Log Files automatisch stattfindet und das Log File anschliessend gelöscht wird. Wäre hier über Links zur entsprechenden Lektüre oder an einem Script, welches diese Funktionalität bereits abdeckt sehr Dankbar...

Also Danke im Vorraus,

MFG Tobias

EDIT: Zum Einsatz kommt bei mir ORACLE 9.2.0


----------



## TeaTime (18. Mai 2004)

Mit Oracle hast du einen SQL - Loader mit installiert.. Wenn nicht dann musst du das noch nachholen.

Anschließend kannst du Daten von Extern einfach importieren.
Das sieht dann so in etwa aus:

SQLldr userid= SQLer / SQLer @Datenbank Control=c:\control.ctl Log=c:\log.txt

Inhalt der Datei Control.ctl

Load data
infile 'Bankdaten.txt'
badfile 'c:\bad.txt' <= alle nicht importierten
Append <= anhängen
into table [Schema].[Tabelle]
fileds terminated by ';'

das sollte so gehen


----------



## SQLer (18. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank bin gestern selber auf den SQL Loader aufmerksam geworden und habe mir ne Batch Datei gebastelt, genau so wie du es hier beschreibst. Auch die Control.ctl habe ich entsprechend angepasst und einen Testlauf gestartet... 

hat wunderbar funktioniert...

ach ja meine Lektüre (eigentlich ein kleines Bsp), die mir hierbei weitergeholfen hat ist hier zu finden:

http://www.muniqsoft.de/tipps/dba/oracle_loader.htm

Super Teil der SQL Loader - wollte schon anfangen was in PHP zu schreiben.

Mfg,
Tobias


----------

